# Teaching your goat to load in a truck



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a question I get asked about a lot so I thought I would post the method I use to teach a goat to load in our pickup. I start when the goat is big enough to make the jump, usually at about 1-2 years old. Back the truck up to a hump or hill so the goat can easily step into the back and lead them in. Give them the "load up" command and hand them a treat. Lead them out and around the area for a few seconds then back in the truck with the "load up" command and treat again. Before long the goat will pull you to get in and get a treat. Once the goat has it figured out its time to move the truck up to make the step up a little higher and repeat the steps above. Keep increasing the distance gradually as the goat masters each step and before you know it they'll be loading from ground level. Once you get to that point, move the truck around to different locations in the yard so they get used to loading anywhere. If the got balks at loading during any step just back up to where it will load reliably and start again. Most people can have goats loading in the truck from ground level in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Obviously...my boys are spoiled. I use a pet ramp and they seem to have no problems with it even on the first time. I just have to lead them onto it and up they walk...spoiled goats. I really should teach them to jump...in case I don't have my handy ramp. Although it folds up and lives just inside the canopy.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya all of my hiking and hunting buddys thought it was the coolest thing ever that my goats could just jump in the back of a pickup just like a dog.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My 3 year old ober has stopped loading in back of my pickup. From the day I got him at 1 1/2 years old he loaded beautiful. Last summer we went down a bumpy road. We had a nice walk but he did not want to get back in the truck. He is secured in the truck by a collar and a short lead. 2 other kids travel with him. To remedy this I fed him grain daily in the back of the pickup. It worked very well until recently and he stopped loading again. The grain trick is not working as well this time. Even using a ramp doesn't work. My other 2 jump in and out. My truck has a stiff suspension making for a bumpy ride but has a nice tall canopy with screened widows. I have a pass through window in the cab. During travel I reach back so he knows I am there. Out side of getting an unkown injury in the truck, all I can figure is he became sensitive to noise (it is a diesel engine), enclosed spaces, or a bumpy ride. He is not really the stubborn type but who knows he just turned 3. Any thoughts on the matter would be apreciated. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This is actually pretty common. The cause could be any one of the things you mentioned, all of them together or just the fact that he doesn't want to leave the barn. I'd suggest parking the truck next to a hump so he can step in and out easily and use something besides grain to coax him in. Try salted peanuts in the shell. Thats hard for a goat to resist. Crawl in the back of the truck holding his lead rope so he can't leave and hold out the peanut so he knows you'll give it to him if he steps in. Repeat till he is stepping in on his own then move the truck up and repeat. If you think he is scared of the noise then I'd let the truck idle with him in the back and feed him a few treats. Turn it off for a minute or so before you let him out then repeat the whole thing again. If he knows what you want and continues to refuse to do it, then see step #2 below.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Teaching your goat to load in a truck (Step #2)*

If you complete the steps above and he knows exactly what you want and is just being stubborn, then don't be afraid to be firm about making him get in. I don't let goats get away with not doing something they know darn well what I'm asking them to do. Holding the collar or halter so you can keep their head pointed toward the truck I often grab them by the tail and push them forward to make them get in. They don't like it and will usually jump in to get away from me pulling on their tail. The first time or two they will try to turn away so be ready to hold them in position till they figure out the only way is to go forward into the truck. If it is REALLY stubborn, lift its front feet up on the back before you pull its tail. That way its half way in already and it will be much easier for it to decide the best course of action. A couple times of that and they jump in quickly so I can't grab their tail on the way by.

There will be people who read this and think that I am being cruel to the goat. Lets put some things into perspective. We all love our children but from time to time they must be disciplined so they can grow up to be valuable contributing members of society. Since you can't give a goat "time out" or "ground it to its room" we have to find other ways to communicate our desire for them to do whats right as a productive member of our society (pack string). Remember, this is for goats that know exactly what you want them to do and have made the decision that they are simply not going to do it. Yes, its extremely important to be kind, caring and consistent with your goats so they learn to trust you. BUT, there are also rules to live by and the #1 goat rule at our place is that "you always obey dad". When they do, life is good. When they don't, things get uncomfortable (not painful) for them until they do. After they make the right decision, we make up with a few scratches, a peanut or two and life is good. A simple technique used by horse trainers the world over.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Rex for the encouragement. When he first stopped loading I was alone and away from home. After 20 minutes of offering him every thing I had, peanuts, apples etc. I lifted his front feet onto the tailgait, clipped his collar to a tie down in the truck and rolled his butt in like a sack of grain. The next time I started this procedure he knew it was a loosing game and jumped in. I was not quite sure this was a good idea. He is smart and loads well when he wants to. The other 2 are young and bottle fed by me. They question nothing I ask. This one came to me, the 3 owner, at 1 and half years old. He is a little more to handle but worth it. He ate the 1st half of breakfast in the truck this morning. It will take firm determine love to get what we both need. Thanks for the help.
IdahoNancy


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

It could be that being tied up in the truck is part of the problem. Your goat has obviously had some bad experiences in the back of the truck and would rather avoid riding in it. I know a lot of people tie their goats up in the truck or trailer, but I don't. When they are tied up I think they get jerked around a lot more when the truck hits bumps or when you swerve around curves. My goats just lay down when we start rolling. They mash up against eachother and get comfy, and I think that helps them to ride more safely and comfortably. When I stop they may or may not stand up, but they are free to move around and adjust themselves during the ride. I would also think that the leash you tie them with could get tangled up and cause injuries unless it's really short. And if it's too short they would have a lot more trouble reacting to bumps and swerves. I haul my goats in a trailer made of an old pickup truck bed with a camper shell on it, so they are secure in there and can't jump out. Just my 2 cents worth.

Teaching them to jump in was very easy. I simply tossed a rubber pan into the trailer with a little grain in it, said "Goats in" and got out of the way. I didn't have to do that many times before just aiming them at the back of the trailer and saying "Goats in" was all it took. Of course the trailer is pretty comfy, with wood chips on the floor, so they really don't mind riding in it.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts on the loading. Backing the truck up to something for loading worked real well. I now have a great mini horse trailer that the goats load easily into. It is thier portable barn when we car camp. The questions of tying them while traveling is difficult. My larger 3 year old often bullies my smallest goat. The big one only has 10 or 15 lbs on the small one but he has an alpha attitude. They all seem subdued while traveling but I do not trust my 3yo in enclosed spaces with my smaller goat. The large one with the attitude is the only goat that gets tied. The lead is long enough for him to lye down with no slack. There has always been a window right near him and he rarley lies down. We have a rubber floor mat covered with cedar chips. I hate to tie him, I worry either way. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Being able to leave them all loose is definitely the best option when they all get along. Unfortunately when you mix small goats with larger dominate goats someone is going to get hurt unless you tie the bigger ones. Once in motion they usually all settle down but if you stop for gas or even a long red light, the fighting starts up unless they are tied. Make sure they have enough slack to lay down if they want to but not enough to tangle themselves up.


----------

